# Water ?



## Action (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok so I am about to give my plant its last blast of nutes.....Can I finish up watering with tap water with out checking PH ? My water is about 7.0 from the tap.
Thanks


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2017)

the reason to ph your water is that nutes are available within a certain range and not at others.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 17, 2017)

If your tap is 7, most nutes I know bring the pH down a little so you'll probably be OK but, why not just check it. It takes a few seconds.

Like Umbra said, depending on what nute you're using determines what pH you want. There's a nice chart around somewhere that shows what major nutes are best taken in at what pH. I'll see if I can dig it up.

EDIT: Found it. Not sure just how accurate this is. The Cal-Mag bottle says 6.2 to 6.3. This chart shows a little higher. Buyer beware.  

View attachment nutesandpHlevels.jpg


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2017)

I say Yes. you don't want any nute uptake anyway.


----------



## Action (Sep 17, 2017)

Growdude said:


> I say Yes. you don't want any nute uptake anyway.



Thanks.....Thats was what I was thinking


----------



## Action (Sep 17, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> If your tap is 7, most nutes I know bring the pH down a little so you'll probably be OK but, why not just check it. It takes a few seconds.
> 
> Like Umbra said, depending on what nute you're using determines what pH you want. There's a nice chart around somewhere that shows what major nutes are best taken in at what pH. I'll see if I can dig it up.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. Not sure just how accurate this is. The Cal-Mag bottle says 6.2 to 6.3. This chart shows a little higher. Buyer beware.



Yea I PH while using nutes but I was thinking about the last couple of weeks with water only.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 17, 2017)

The last couple weeks are pretty important for bud growth. Why starve them when they need it most? I have heard of people doing it but it never made sense to me.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2017)

Depends on what medium you are growing in.
Organic soil: yes
Everything else: no, won't harm them but they will not reach full potential. imo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 18, 2017)

I used to flush (or just run straight water for last week to 10 days but I found that while it does make the flowers taste "cleaner", you also lose some of the last growth that the buds are doing. If you are using organics then final flushing is not at all necessary. I personally think that you lose flavor when you cut out nutes too early. If using synthetic nutes then I would generally cut out the nutes and go just straight water for about the last 5 days as the plant should already have enough nutes in the medium and within the plant to carry it to the finish. This is really just a nute/money saver.


----------



## Action (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks.....I am using Fox Farms Nutes. There trio. Not sure what the soils as it was given to me this way in a 10 gal pot.


----------



## Action (Sep 18, 2017)

As a nute/money saver it is only 1 plant so not that big of a deal but will grow 6 next year so may make a difference....LOL.....
Thanks


----------

